

Hydra.app taken down and renamed to Mjolnir.app - jipumarino
https://github.com/mjolnir-io/mjolnir

======
cmsj
Questionable whether this is particularly interesting yet, but Mjolnir is
going to be awesome. Much wider scope in terms of what you'll be able to
automate :)

